# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Cube?

## Bob Loblaw

Saw the dirtwork and sign up for something called Cube - where the crappy gas station/convenience store used to be - in front of the Crossroads Youth & Family Services building, between Foreman Avenue and Bank of American on West Main Street?  Is this just another crappy convenience store in a terrible location or something else? 

Bob

----------


## Mr T

I think it will be folk who will do errands and such for people - pick up dry cleaning, take Mom to the doctor, etc.  I could easily be wrong.

----------


## pure

Home - The Cube 

The web site looks like a jr high kid put it together but it says it's a drive-thru convenience store.

----------


## kevinpate

I think it is a convenience store going in.  And thank goodness too. we are so barren in that area here in Norman. 
Why, sometimes you can not even see the next one as you leave out from one.  Oh, the horror if it all.

----------


## ChargerAg

Exclusive to drive through customers only?   This sounds like something that will fail fast.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

It's not without precedent in Oklahoma...

The Barn, Stillwater, Oklahoma.

----------


## Urbanized

25 or so years ago there was a drive through convenience store in Norman too.

----------


## Tritone

On the south side of Lindsey, west of McGee, right?  That was my regular gas-up place.

----------


## Urbanized

That's the one...

----------


## kevinpate

Was it west of McGee or just west of Berry? I haven't thought of that place in years.
The OnCue at Flood/Tecumseh has a drive through window for a limited array of items. It's become a regular soda stop on days I find myself north of Rock Creek.

----------


## iambecoming

There was a drive thru convenience store over near 12th & Lindsey, south of Chicken Express a couple of years ago.  Don't think it survived more than 2 or 3 months.

----------


## Tritone

West of McGee.  It's been a while but I'm thinking it was about where the OU Foundation, nee Grumpy's, is now.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

New retail concept in Norman aims to one-up convenience stores | News OK

----------


## Plutonic Panda

the lady in that video look tiiiiiired  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ljbab728

Getting ready to open and it looks like an interesting concept.

http://www.oklahoman.com/article/5372598?embargo=1




> With its bright, graphic signage, the outside of The Cube looks more like a hip clothing boutique or cafe than a drive-thru convenience store.
> Joe Lawrence, CEO of The Cube, is betting the new retail concept will draw hurried customers who want to shop for items ranging from sandwiches and coffee, toothpaste and dog food without getting out of their cars. An online ordering system also is in the works.
> 
> “We didn’t just do this one to have one location. Everything we are doing is geared at expansion to multiple locations,” Lawrence said.
> The Cube also has a full kitchen and menu items will be made fresh daily, including fresh bread baked in-store. Menu items were developed by a classically trained chef and range from chicken Waldorf salad to breakfast pizza.

----------


## DowntownMan

> Getting ready to open and it looks like an interesting concept.
> 
> http://www.oklahoman.com/article/5372598?embargo=1


This store has now closed

----------


## kevinpate

A shame, The made to order burritos were rather tasty.  Guess I shoulda ordered more often.

----------


## ChargerAg

Something seems to be going on at this location again.   I drove by last week and it looked like there was a team working on the outside of the building.    Drove by today and there were guys inside doing what looked to be sheetrock work.   Anybody know what is happening?

----------


## T. Jamison

Stella Nova Coffee.

https://www.facebook.com/StellaNovaCoffee/

----------

